# inexpensive wine rack?



## zackly (Jun 27, 2008)

Lately I have been buying wine online. I need a wine rack form my basement, nothing pretty just functional. I would like it to able to store 100-200 bottles (a mix of 750ml & 1.5ltr). I cannot put it against a wall so it must be stable enough to stand alone. I do not want a wooden rack because of moisture absortion. Chrome plated steel or plastic would probably work best. I would like to spend no more than $200.00, if possible. 
Any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

100 to 200 bottles and inexpensive? You may want to try craigslist or ebay and find a deal. That is going to be very tough if you are looking for something new below 200. Good luck.


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

I got mine at World Market, they usually carry damn near any size you want and they are nice looking too.


----------



## jkalach (Dec 30, 2008)

If you're talking about bulk storage that doesn't have too be pretty, you may be able to save a bundle by attempting to build your own. My quick search turned up a few possibilities. If you can land some scrap wood, like free pallets, it might be really cheap.

Free Woodworking Plans - Modular Wine Rack

WinePress.US The Internet's Largest Home Wine Making & Grape Growing Discussion Forum

Dempsey Woodworking - Wine Rack

Howstuffworks "How to Build a Wine Rack"


----------



## WCI (Sep 24, 2009)

You can buy a pine wine rack pretty inexpensively at Wine Cellar Innovations with free shipping currently being offered.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Use 2x8's and make a grid with 16" squares. Turn it 45 degrees so the bottles fall into the crack. Make it as big as you want...


----------

